# 1986 iroc ebrake adjustment



## plummermark2002 (Dec 29, 2002)

I have a 1986 camaro iroc z28 305 tpi, my question is what is the trick to getting the e-brake to work right? I have tryed several times and i can't get it to adjust the rear brakes, is their something else that i should be doing that i am not? any help with this would be greatly appreciated.plummermark!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

are the rear brakes adjusted right? 

when you grab the ebrake have you checked to see if its actually pulling on the shoes? no cable bind or the like. are the front shoes in the back just shot?

or do you mean that you are trying to adjust the rear brakes by engauging and disengauging the e brake?


----------



## plummermark2002 (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't think i made myself clear in my question, the problem is that when the ebrake is in adjustment it is suppose to rachet every time you use it to adjust the rear brakes and it doesn't so my rear brakes are way out of adjustment , when it does do the rachet effect it makes my ebrake not work right. are you getting any of this or are you as confused as i am? plummermark2002!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

have you taken the drum off and looked at whats going on and seen if everything is working correctly? Are the little star wheel adjuster guys frozen? both sideds acting the same? when you say the ebrake dont work when its doing its adjusting thing is there just too much effort to apply it or what? how are you getting it to work right sometimes and what are you doing to it to make it not work?

Sounds rather puzzling


----------



## 84406 (Apr 27, 2003)

Being as you have an IROC I am guessing you are talking about rear disks. If so, you are correct that the brakes adjust each time you use the e brake. Where the problem comes with those brakes is if the e brake is not used regularly the puck and pad move away from the adjuster to the point that it will no longer work. There is a procedure for trying to get it back but it doesn't always work. I would try disconnecting the e brake cable from the arm and try and move the arms full travel and it is possible you might pickup the adjustment. I have had them frustrate me enough I just put on new calipers. It is a really bad design.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I used to work at a Pontiac dealer from 1980-1987. Those brakes s****d! You have to get the pads adjusted first by disconnecting the cable from the arm, Turn the arm until the pad just about contacts the rotor. Reinstall the arm in the closest position to the cable. Then pull on the lever 2 clicks. Adjust the cables untill a drag is felt on the rear wheels. You should be good. If not, I suggest a pair of "loaded" rebuilt calipers. Before my initial advice be sure the pads are new. You should also consult a service manual. Good luck. I hope this helps!


----------

